# Dark Elves For sale £250!!!



## Kage2612 (Mar 19, 2012)

44 spearmen
32 crossbow men
10 dark riders (8 converted from glad guard)
2 assassins
10 cold one knights
2 cold one chariots OOP
20 black guard
2 war hydra (only 2 beast masters)
2 reaper bolt throws (with 2 crew to each one)
1 malus dark blade
1 Sorcerous on a cold one
3 sorcerous on foot(one converted from a wood elf)
1 Dreadlord on a cold one

Retail Value of £401.60 so saving £150
All of these are painted looking for £250 inside UK anyone out will be a bit more


----------

